# Brent Barry agrees to 4 year deal?



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Source:
http://p090.ezboard.com/ffullsportpressfrm7.showMessageRange?topicID=12240.topic&start=1&stop=20

I don't know how reliable this is, but I hope it's not true. I got the link from another forum and the guy who posted it said " The guy (timvp) runs the site with his wife and is very reliable as he knows many of the Spurs players themselves."


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I want Stephen Jackson first, not Brent Barry. I would love to just stiff Bowen and sign Manu, Sjax and BB but we are too loyal of a franchise. SJax, IMO, should be our first priority after Manu.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I wouldn't mind having Barry around, especially if Hedo is gone, but like texan said, Jackson is the player I'd rather have.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> I want Stephen Jackson first, not Brent Barry. I would love to just stiff Bowen and sign Manu, Sjax and BB but we are too loyal of a franchise. SJax, IMO, should be our first priority after Manu.


Wow.

Sjax over Barry.

You missed those drunken dribble drives to the basket eh?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow.
> ...


Sjax isn't that great a dribbler but in our offensive scheme we dont need him to be. He is a great, clutch shooter and the most important thing is that he is 6 years younger than BB. Also he would come cheaper than BB. Those are all things to consider. I think I know a little bit more about the Spurs needs and who would fit on the Spurs than you do.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow.
> ...




Well, you must have not watched the Spurs in the 2002-2003 playoffs, because Jackson played very well for us during our championship run. Plus, if Jackson is looking for the same money as Hedo Turk-o-boo, I'd be very interested in him.



As far as Barry, he might offer a little more than Hedo, but not much more. Barry's ballhandling skills and better athleticism make him the better player, but again, he's not going to offer much more than Barry IMO.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did. I remember a few plays where he looked train wreck going to the basket.

He's a spot up shooter, but like the poster above said if you're looking for a guy to hit the open J, Defend, and do the occasional slash Barry is all that, and a good passer.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 5, 2002)

I, for one, would rather Sjax's flack handed dribbling and brilliant passes to the man with the blue shirt in the third row coupled with him turning it up in the Finals rather than Hedo dropping 20+ in February only to go 1-20 3 months later.

...swirving my statement back to relevance I'm with the majority and say Sjax over Barry for now.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

No playoffs for Seattle:sigh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Barry to SA according to David Aldridge.... 


Well, the article mentions 4 yrs 20-22 mill as well, so that source that Hov gave must have been pretty reliable. 


The article also mentions that we will re-sign Bowen for 3 yrs and 9 mill, so all in all, I'm pretty damn pleased with our offseason. Devin Brown will still get some PT, Manu should get more minutes, and Barry should get about the same amount of PT as Hedo. Now, all we need is Rose to get his *** together, and we'll be just fine.


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

brent barry is ridiculously efficient. I think he shot over 50% or something like that form the field, and he's done it before.

He can also play 1/2 and 3 for stretches..

He's Superman's Steve Kerr essentially, a class act, how could you guys not want him?

I really think this is a great move for hte spurs, as he will be the yin to ginobili's yang


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>patticus</b>!
> brent barry is ridiculously efficient. I think he shot over 50% or something like that form the field, and he's done it before.
> 
> He can also play 1/2 and 3 for stretches..
> ...


Yeah he's really gonna open the floor up for this team, resign Gino Keep parker healthy and I'd call this team a favorite to win the title next year. Seriously.


I can't wait til he wows a few people with his unexpected athleticism.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

You guys better enjoy him as much as I am pissed off...which is a lot.


----------

